# Spiders Are a Girls Best Friend



## Otto von Chriek (Oct 19, 2016)

A beautiful display of "diamonds" on a spiderweb in the very early morning light.


----------



## fledgling (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm desperate to get a photo like this!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 19, 2016)

They look more like parels to me! 

Great work!


----------



## Otto von Chriek (Oct 19, 2016)

fledgling said:


> I'm desperate to get a photo like this!



You will get there! Also don't worry it you don't have a macro lens. You can get great macro's with other a normal zoom or wide angle lens to get really nice macro's (maybe not perfect but... ) 

6 Tips for Near-Macro Photography with a Telephoto Lens 

How wide-angle macro photography can help you capture close-ups with impact (part 1 of a series)

and some really interesting info about how to take macro's in general and important stuff like DOF when shooting macro's (even though Ken is talking about macro lenses). 

How to Shoot Macro

ok sorry! That was possibly more information than you wanted! 



tirediron said:


> Very nice.





FITBMX said:


> They look more like parels to me!
> 
> Great work!



Thanks!


----------

